# Are ther any Good Companies left?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been getting asked lately who is good to work for? I know this subject comes up all of the time but I am curious what you guys think given today's current climate. I know who and what I think but I want to hear from you guys?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Every company is different as tere are different personalities involved...for three years we had a great working relationship with FAS...enter a new player on the administrative side for FAS...I did not appreciate being told we had to agree to a service that would cause a deficit as written.I made our position known...when push came to shove...FAS had a choice protecttheir employee or leave the company hanging in the wind and have a difficult time recruiting in the future...

Some people swear by the Siblings...others hate them
It is the same with every company out there...someone has to be happy working with SGP....I think...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe they all work for the same people therefore it's kind of the same system wherever you go. Some are better or worse than others at the current moment but rest assured they are all on the way to the same place.

Charge backs, Rule changes, impossible deadlines, late penalties, slow pay, NO PAY, loser jobs, and constant requests to expand your coverage area or take work further out are just part of the business.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have been getting asked lately who is good to work for? I know this subject comes up all of the time but I am curious what you guys think given today's current climate. I know who and what I think but I want to hear from you guys?


Realtors !! We did a BASIC wipe down and installed 5 Smoke detector batteries and 2 CO detectore and walked out 1 hourt later with 400 in hand. Now with that said we have also been into a realtor for 5 K and it took small claims court to get it back. TREAD LIGHTLY


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay gals and guys I will probably get beat up but here we go I have worked for three years in this business and have worked with NFS MidOhio and SG with NFS we had 100 properties the only problem we had with them was they never paid on time and it was not accurate had to wait on some order 70 days out currently still waiting on over 800.00 We gave them up in June MidOhio best company ever work with paid to the penny always on time someone always to talk to never cut your bid but all at once they where gone in this area no explanation SG we currently do little over 80 properties yes lots of paperwork yes I get pissy but after you get used to it really doesn't take that much longer I don't like them cutting my bids and I don't like getting other contractors bids to do work but this is the nature of the game now I wished there was a good company to work for I keep searching diligently but everyone seems to think if they have a good company they do not want to share them I am a small mom and pop shop this is the only way I make my living Here in Kentucky they tell me it is hard to cover but I cannot find anyone who wants extra help to sign up with grant it I am not taking every thing if its not profitable for me I will not do it so the answer to your question what company is good to work for everybody has there own opinion but I do not believe there are good companies to work for now I believe contractors with the companies now are just going to make a living just my two cents good luck to all of you


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> Every company is different as tere are different personalities involved...for three years we had a great working relationship with FAS...enter a new player on the administrative side for FAS...I did not appreciate being told we had to agree to a service that would cause a deficit as written.I made our position known...when push came to shove...FAS had a choice protecttheir employee or leave the company hanging in the wind and have a difficult time recruiting in the future...
> 
> Some people swear by the Siblings...others hate them
> It is the same with every company out there...someone has to be happy working with SGP....I think...


That would be me  Do they have problems like every other company out there? Yeah. Policies that irritate me? Yeah. Every company is going to, but I get paid, pretty much always on time, and I have had 1 chargeback issue in the last 4 years. 

There are a ton of factors that go into making a business relationship work. If the coverage area and price list work for you then I'd encourage anybody to give SG a try.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> That would be me  Do they have problems like every other company out there? Yeah. Policies that irritate me? Yeah. Every company is going to, but I get paid, pretty much always on time, and I have had 1 chargeback issue in the last 4 years.
> 
> There are a ton of factors that go into making a business relationship work. If the coverage area and price list work for you then I'd encourage anybody to give SG a try.


Pass. Thanks.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Pass. Thanks.


I did get an e-mail today saying they are recruiting in MT  

Their prices vary a lot from department to department, the attitude and willingness to communicate from your coordinator makes a huge difference, and the "zone" or area you are in is really going to make it or break it (IMHO).

It's not going to work out for everyone, but for a lot of businesses in a lot of areas it works out very well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> I did get an e-mail today saying they are recruiting in MT
> 
> Their prices vary a lot from department to department, the attitude and willingness to communicate from your coordinator makes a huge difference, and the "zone" or area you are in is really going to make it or break it (IMHO).
> 
> It's not going to work out for everyone, but for a lot of businesses in a lot of areas it works out very well.


It's not just the pricing, the ridiculous pic requirements, QC, timelines, etc. with their requirements it's slave wages.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's not just the pricing, the ridiculous pic requirements, QC, timelines, etc. with their requirements it's slave wages.


Maybe you mean in the REO department? They have additional photo requirements, and different deadlines for trash outs/cleans, and lower pricing. 

In P&P the timelines are more than reasonable, I normally receive orders with 2-5 days before they are due. The photo requirements are the same as every other company I've ever worked with, and QC's aren't very often and they aren't difficult to pass either.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> I did get an e-mail today saying they are recruiting in MT
> 
> Their prices vary a lot from department to department, the attitude and willingness to communicate from your coordinator makes a huge difference, and the "zone" or area you are in is really going to make it or break it (IMHO).
> 
> It's not going to work out for everyone, but for a lot of businesses in a lot of areas it works out very well.


I know for a fact that they are recruiting here. I currently have on my vendor list 2 recent ex-SG vendors. I hear their horror stories daily!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Maybe you mean in the REO department? They have additional photo requirements, and different deadlines for trash outs/cleans, and lower pricing.
> 
> In P&P the timelines are more than reasonable, I normally receive orders with 2-5 days before they are due. The photo requirements are the same as every other company I've ever worked with, and QC's aren't very often and they aren't difficult to pass either.


I have been to P&P jobs here in town with a Safeguard vendor. He has to do twice the crap for half the pay compared to the companies we work for. It could be a state thing? 

I don't work for a single company that requires a street sign photo. Just for example. Not that it's a bad idea or that hard to get. I have never been required to show a weed eater pic on a grass cut, WE NEVER provide pics of removing clippings. Just a few examples.:whistling2:


----------

